# Super Robot Wars J FULL English Release



## Shadow#1 (Jan 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What? Christmas is over, and we all fooled you just to laugh behind your backs? Well, Christmas shouldn’t be abused to play games featuring lots of giant robots, right? Despite all that, I’m now proud to announce the completion of Super Robot Wars J!
> 
> It has been quite the long ride, but I have to say that the final result is pretty satisfying. This is my second completed translation after Tales of Innocence, but actually the first I started. It feels great to have finished this old stuff now! I’d like to thank everyone everyone involved, especially Deets, without whom this translation would look nothing like it does now.
> 
> ...



Download SRWJ Translation v1.0

Source: http://aerie.wingdreams.net/?p=154


----------



## geminisama (Jan 2, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=271576

It's already been posted.


----------

